# can't post quick reply



## ramtillidie (Nov 1, 2009)

I have started a product log on cynostane for Predator Nutrition (username ramtillidie), i had no problems posting new info for the 1st 3 days, but now there is no quick reply box.

Many Thanks

Ram


----------

